# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Vientiane to Hanoi

## South East Asia

Hi guys,


Any suggestions on where to break the long bus trip from Vientiane to Hanoi that is actually worth spening a few days in?  Or is it just worth ploughing on a 48 hour bus mission??

Flights seem to be really pricey - can'e believe Air Asia don't do it, are there any other budget airlines I should know about in the region?

Thanks for your help.

Amy

----------


## mikehussy

Break up the trip. Don't spend much more than half a day on any sort of transport( unless you have an accident or something similar).

----------


## teena4gupta

Google is best way to know anything anytime for Vientiane to Hanoi, I just search Vientiane to Hanoi & I found the distance Vientiane to Hanoi 10 hours 33 mins.

----------


## sankalppatil732

he only way to travel direct between Vientiane and Hanoi is via bus or plane. The flight costs about 130USD vs the bus which costs 40USD.

----------


## davidsmith36

The best way to travel coordinate amongst Vientiane and Hanoi is by means of transport or plane. The flight costs around 130USD versus the transport which costs 40USD. We assembled more data about the transport and heard the 22 hour ride wasn't so terrible so we went for the transport which additionally spared us a night of convenience. We were grabbed at 17:00 for the 19:00 transport yet were taken to their travel office to sit tight for others. We sat tight there for 60 minutes which appeared to be totally pointless since they could've recently gotten us 18:00 and we would've been fine.

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Hi there, if you choose to move from Hanoi to Vientiane best choose to move by plane. You can visit the homepage of VietNam Airline or search google to find the right flight.

----------


## aliceta

If you are physically fit, I suggest you go by bus. As you can see from Vientiane to Hanoi. Really beautiful forest scene

----------

